# CAF - Canaf Group Inc. - Coking Coal & Steel Production Global Opinion?



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

There seems to be a lot of stir lately about coking coal and steel production. Prices are at multi year high's, countries like India re dropping import duties for the commodity to bring more in, Canadian and US producers are coming back online, it's just a huge boom. Keep in mind this isn't your typical coal, this is harder to find and used solely to make manufactured metals such as steel. I would like to get some opinions here on this company to see if people see value in it. There really isn't any coking coal companies on the TSX other than Teck and they just signed a massive deal for their production from Elko, BC. Below is CAF.V which is a tiny producer, but revenue have gone up 300%, very profitable and the MD&A forecast shows more substantial growth coming with profitability. Trading at less than a 5X multiple, I think it's a solid buy, but I would like an honest opinion on a growth perspective. If your an individual that buys large caps only and just want to bash a small company, please don't post. As you can see after this week, this stock didn't go down, but all the best large caps took a huge hit, which goes to show that they are just as vulnerable as the small plays.


Common Shares: 47,426,195
Options/Warrants: Nil
Insider Holdings: 15,391,328 or 32.5% as per www.Sedi.ca
Website: www.canafgroup.com

Financials (All in US Dollars – Should Be Converted into CDN Dollars for accurate value)

ASSETS (USD)
Cash: $671,367
Trade Receivables: $907,084
Income Tax Receivable: $27.960
Sales Tax Receivable: $1,575
Inventories: $504,600
Prepaid Expenses: $39,166
Property & Equipment: $1,202,245
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $3,353,998 (USD)

LIABILITIES
Trade Payables: $732,024
Sales Tax Receivable: $39,234
Income Tax Payable: $958
Current Bank Loan: $78,590
Total Bank Loan: $411,488
Total Liabilities: $1,262,294 (USD)

Q1 2017 Results
Sales: $2,991,706
Net Income: $198,221 USD

Q2 2017 Results
Sales: $3,490,753
Net Income: $236,961 USD

Q3 2017 Results
Sales: 1,961,208
Net Income: $187,796 USD

Nine Month Results (2017)
Sales: $8,443,667
Net Income: $622,730 USD

Earnings Per Share:
$622,730 USD X 1.235(rate today) = $767,490 CAD

$767,490 CAD / 47,426,195 (shares) = $0.016 CAD earnings per share

MD&A Highlights

After an extremely positive and profitable first two quarters to the financial year, Q3 reflects an expected short-term period of depressed Sales, and subsequent reduction in earnings. Despite Sales reducing significantly for the period, the Corporation remained profitable, again demonstrating its resilience in difficult trading conditions. Sales are expected to increase slightly for Q4 and Q1, 2018.

Revenue for the 9-month period increased to $8,443,667 in comparison to $2,907,198 for the same period last fiscal year. The Corporation recorded a net income of $595,716 (C$741,080), in comparison to a net loss of $335,864 for the same period the previous year. Adjusted EBITDA rose to $881,885 (C$1,097,080) for the period.

The Corporation continues to understand that for Southern Coal to reach its full potential, its customer bases needs to increase so to reduce its reliability on key suppliers. Southern Coal is continuing to work with a new potential major customer to supply product in South Africa and remains hopeful for trial loads to be dispatched in Q1 or Q2 2018.

The board believes that it is in the interest of the Corporation, and its shareholders, that Southern Coal (Pty) Ltd., achieves a Broad-Based Black Economic Empowerment, (“B-BBEE), Level 4 rating during the fiscal year 2018. During the quarter the Corporation can confirm that it has had discussions with its customers over the need for Southern Coal to improve its current B-BBEE rating so to remain compliant with its customers own supplier requirements. During the coming three months, the Corporation expects to announce the details of a deal that is currently being negotiated and finalized by specialists. All in all, the board is of the belief that the final deal that will be agreed will be one that will ensure sustainability and offer growth opportunity for the South African business.

The Corporation intends to continue to generate positive free cash flow during the fiscal year-end 2017 and will focus on increasing shareholders’ value, as well as investment to improve the efficiency of its older facilities, or investment into related business opportunities in South Africa

The Corporation has an agreement to lease premises for its coal processing plant in South Africa for a term of ten years, expiring on December 31, 2020. The agreement offers the Corporation, in lieu of rent, feedstock coal to be delivered to its adjacent premises, which it purchases at market price. Should the Corporation decide to purchase feedstock coal from an alternative supplier which the lessor is otherwise able to provide, then a monthly rent of Rand 200,000 ($14,846) is payable. To date, the Corporation has not been required to pay any rent for the premises as it has continued to purchase feedstock coal from the landlord.

The bank loan bears interest at 9.25% per annum, matures on January 7, 2019, and is secured by the Corporation’s furnace acquired with the proceeds from the loan. The bank loan is repayable over 42 months in blended monthly payments of Rand 393,779 ($29,230 translated at October 31, 2016 exchange rate). During the period ended July 31, 2017, the Corporation incurred interest expense totaling $42,420 (October 31, 2017 – $71,721).

In August 2006, Canaf, then known as Uganda Gold Mining, announced the termination of any further investment into its Kilembe Copper-Cobalt Project in Uganda. Since 2007, the Corporation has been involved in a legal dispute with Kilembe Mines Limited, (“KML”). In January 2013, the High Court of Uganda referred the case back to arbitration for settlement. On May 29, 2013, a preliminary meeting was held between the Corporation, KML and the arbitrator. The Corporation can confirm that further meetings were scheduled for August 2013, after filings of amended statements of defence and claims had been submitted. Since the initial meeting however the Government has awarded a deal to a Chinese Consortium to manage and operate KML. The Corporation’s appointed Ugandan Advocates have notified the board that the Arbitrator has stepped down for personal reasons. The Corporation’s Uganda Advocates and the Government’s Solicitor General have agreed to a new Arbitrator, Retired Justice James Ogoola. The parties held a preliminary meeting with the Arbitrator who requested them to provide him with their fee estimate for the conduct of the Arbitration. The estimate has since been provided to the Arbitrator who is yet to confirm whether or not he is agreeable to it. In the meantime the Corporation appointed SRK Consultants to prepare a brief document to quantify the ‘lost opportunity’ value of the termination of the Kilembe Project. During the current financial year the Corporation will utilize this document to assist in the submission of a revised claim against KML. The Corporation has received no new information since 2014, and the Corporation remains unable to give an indication of either the quantum or any likely date by which a settlement will or will not be reached. The original claim, before costs, is for a money sum of US$10,370,368 as at January 24, 2007.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's the real kicker. CAF.V has major clients, BHP Bhiliton's spin off (South 32) and also Accertol Mittal, which are both multi billion dollar comanies. Recently Canaf has reached out by acquiring a new type of license in South Africa that gives it the ability to get bigger and better contracts with more major clients. Keep in mind that year end results are a few weeks away and we should see continued profit and sales growing.

Most recent news:

Canaf's South African subsidiary agrees to B-BBEE deal

2018-01-29 10:44 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES B-BBEE TRANSACTION FOR SOUTH AFRICAN SUBSIDIARY

Canaf Group Inc. has released the terms of its Broad-Based Black Economic Empowerment, transaction for its South African subsidiary, Southern Coal Pty. Ltd.

As part of Southern Coal's continuing B-BBEE transformation program, Elkhat Pty. Ltd., a 100-per-cent black, privately owned company incorporated in South Africa, has agreed to acquire 30 per cent of the issued shares of Southern Coal, from Canaf's wholly owned subsidiary, Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., for the value of $1.8-million.

Quantum will, in return, receive cumulative, redeemable preference shares in Elkhat in the amount of the purchase price, $1.8-million. These preference shares shall provide preferential dividends, until redeemed by Elkhat. These dividends will be secured by an irrevocable direction from Elkhat to Southern Coal to pay Quantum such dividends from any distribution to Elkhat. The transaction will close on March 24, 2018.

Christopher Way, chief executive officer of Canaf, states: "It is my goal to ensure that Canaf, via its South African subsidiaries, expands and invests in South Africa and its neighbours. The agreement to sell 30 per cent of Southern Coal to Elkhat marks a significant and essential milestone in our B-BBEE transformation program; this program helps ensure sustainability and security for the corporation in South Africa, and subsequently only facilitates our long-term expansion goals in Southern Africa."

In addition to this transaction, Southern Coal is also pleased to confirm that it is well on track in ensuring that all other areas of its B-BBEE transformation plan, including its enterprise, socio-economic skills and supplier development programs are fully invested in so to ensure that the company reaches its desired level.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf is a junior-mining-related group based in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized anthracite.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

For more information on operations, this is available on Canaf's website:

Canaf Group owns 100 percent of Quantum Screening and Crushing (Proprietary) Limited, ("Quantum"), a private South African company that focuses on anthracite beneficiation. 

Quantum produces calcined anthracite, a product used primarily as a substitute to coke in the manufacturing process of steel and manganese. The company's two largest clients are world leaders in steel and ferromanganese production, namely ArcelorMittal and BHP Billiton respectively. Quantum has an operation near Newcastle, KwaZulu Natal, where its two kilns operate, de-volatising the raw material anthracite, known as calcining. The majority of Quantum's feedstock anthracite is supplied by the neighbouring Springlake Colliery, which has reserves in excess of 20 years. 

Calcining is a process whereby anthracite coal is fed through a rotary kiln, at temperatures between 850 and 1100 degrees centigrade; the volatiles are burnt off and the effective carbon content increased. The final product, referred to as 'calcined anthracite' is used as a coke substitute. Calcined anthracite is used as a reductant in the manufacture of steel and manganese, as well as other sintering processes. Quantum, through its wholly owned subsidiary Southern Coal (Proprietary) Limited, ("Southern Coal") has been profitably carrying on this business since 2004. 

Location and Plant

Quantum is situated in Newcastle, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa. The majority of the feedstock anthracite is supplied by Springlake Colliery which has reserves in excess of 20 years, whose coal siding is strategically located adjacent to Quantum's facility.

Quantum runs two independent lines of production which each consist of pre-heating stage feeding a main rotary kiln. The raw material, anthracite is feed into an electrically heated rotary pre-heater, which raises the temperature of the product to about 800 degrees C. The pre-heated (and red hot) anthracite is then fed into the main, refractory lined, rotary kiln. It is at this stage of the process that extra raw material is added to the main kiln. The temperature of the main kiln is then controlled to remain above 1000 degrees C so that calcination of the anthracite occurs and maximum amount of volatile matter is burnt off.

The final stage of the process involves the oxidization of any excess volatiles in the after-burners/oxidizers, before emission to the atmosphere.

Screening and Crushing Plants

Since the Company acquired Quantum in 2007, significant investment has been made in crushing and screening equipment. Quantum now has the ability to offer existing and potential customers a range of size productsm which subsequently opens up other markets.

Quantum has 2 independent screening plants, which are capable to dry screen down to sizes as small as 6mm. 

Profitability, Performance and Expansion Program

Quantum Screening and Crushing has been operating profitably since the Company acquired it in 2007. 

Quantum Screening and Crushing has built up a fine reputation for product quality and reliability of supply, which has earned the respect and preference from two of the major steel and manganese producers in the world. Canaf believes that as long as Quantum maintains its focus on its core values, coupled with the ever-increasing demand of calcined anthracite as a replacement to coke in the reductant market, that the business will continue to expand and potentially become one of the major reductants and low volatile reductant suppliers on the continent.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Here are three important factors that will significantly increase the value of CAF:

1) Sales. As reported in their last MD&A, sales are lower than usual apparently, but prices are much higher. However, the next quarters coming up will show increased sales. From the MD&A:

For the 9-month period ended July 31, 2017, the Corporation reported a net income of $595,716 (C$741,080) compared to a net loss of $315,919 for same period the previous year. The increase in net income was directly related to an increase in sales during the period, as well as improved profit margins generated from efficiencies generated from Quantum s new calcining facility, which only started fully operating in August 2016. Revenue increased to $8,443,667, in comparison to $2,907,198, for the same period last year. The significant increase in sales is due to a combination of unusually low sales during the last fiscal period combined with increased prices per sales unit. The Corporation expects to report a slight increase in Sales during Q4 and expects fiscal year end 2018 to reflect increased demand as the Corporation hopes to bring on a new customer.

2) Price of Anthracite(coking coal) for steel manufacturing. This is important as increased sales and higher commodity prices go hand and hand. From the chart below, coking coal is near multi year high's. Problem with the chart is it's general coking coal pricing and not showing the premium CAF gets for it's Anthracite coal, which is rarer and more valuable.

https://ca.investing.com/commodities/coking-coal-futures


3) Rand/USD/CAD Exchange rate. There are many public companies that have good sales, but the exchange rate can either make of break them. In our case, the Rand is getting stronger as a new pro business leader is sworn in and Jacob Zuma leaves. But not only that, the CAD is getting weaker at the same time. This means that once Canaf converts their Rand into USD, then it must be converted into CAD to reflect it's proper value on the TSX Venture, thus giving us an additional premium. The rand is still near a 2 year high versus the USD.

http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=2Y


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

South African Rand Hits 3 Year High After Zuma Resigns

http://uk.businessinsider.com/south-africa-rand-soars-after-jacob-zuma-resigns-2018-2

Remember, the stronger the Rand, the more CAF profits convert into USD. Plus the new leadership is pro business and will make the economy stronger.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do you keep posting about these penny stocks that obviously nobody cares about? Are you getting paid for it?


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Spudd said:


> Why do you keep posting about these penny stocks that obviously nobody cares about? Are you getting paid for it?


People watch small cap(penny stocks). You might like to buy a stock and pay $1-50 to make 4-5 cents, but other people like better odds, especially when it's laid out for them and they can verify numbers through Sedar and other sources. If you don't like it, don't read it, but all posts are legitimate and based on actual facts, not hypothetical works. 

The stigma around the price of a stock or market cap is limited to knowledge of the markets. If someone comes on here posting the same thing and saying a stock is going to the moon without anything backing it, yeah your argument is strong. But if there's proof behind the concept, then your argument is null until proven right. 

Just wait two more weeks when year end comes out, if it's bad, I will never post on here and you can knock penny stocks all day. But if it's good and the price goes up, well your post again looks bad. Why I'm saying this is because I love mentioning stocks and showing people that price and market cap is a stigma and not associated to a companies value. If everyone knew the stock market and how to research, deals would not exist. My cost is 8 on CAF and I am looking to sell it for a significantly higher price and there's evidence of it going there. So why can't I talk about it? 

No I'm not paid, I just like different avenues of investment. Not a lemming that follows the same order of investment that these so called "smart analysts" throw out. I know there are more like me on this board and the average Joe has the ability to do the same type of research as all the people you see on BNN.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

CAF.V now at a multi year high and shouldn't be a surprise to anybody that follows bigger players like BHP and Teck Cominco. Both of those companies are so bullish on coking coal used in steel and with good reasons. There are serious disruptions in the global market for metallurgical coal, especially the premium stuff that CAF has(only makes up 1% of total coal reserve - Anthracite), so this will continue for at least another several quarters. The company is diversifying into other sectors because it has the profits coming in to do so. 

Q1 2018 results will be out next week, but here is the news from their 2017 results from end of February(can be found on Sedar)

*Canaf Group earns $541,808 (U.S.) in fiscal 2017

2018-02-23 13:13 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR YEAR ENDED 31 OCTOBER 2017

Canaf Group Inc. has released its financial statements and management's discussion and analysis for the year ended Oct. 31, 2017.

For the year, revenue increased to $10,669,117 (U.S.) from $4,703,528 (U.S.) the previous year, and the corporation recorded a net profit of $541,808 (U.S.) in comparison with a loss of $179,155 (U.S.) the previous year. EBITDA (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization) for the year was recorded at $1,213,806 (U.S.) or approximately $1,557,269 (Canadian).

The corporation is extremely pleased with the promising results, which demonstrate a clear increase in demand for its calcine product, which is expected to remain throughout the current fiscal year ending Oct. 31, 2018.

Christopher Way, chief executive officer, stated, "The annual results reflect a significant turnaround in comparison to a depressed previous year, and position the company well for the current year, during which we plan to complete our broad-based black empowerment program, further improve on making efficiencies in the business, and also looking at potential investment opportunities in southern Africa."

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or on the company's website.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized anthracite.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.*

Here is an updated DD report from Sedar to save people time:

CAF.V(Canaf Group Inc.) Year End Results. Financials + MD&A 
Ending October 31st 2017, Released February 23rd 2018
Note – Q1 2018 Results Will Be Released End Of March 2018
All Information Below Can Be Found On SEDAR

Common Shares: 47,426,195
Warrants/Options: 0
Website: www.canafgroup.com

Financials (ALL IN US DOLLARS)

ASSETS
Cash: $453,609
Trade Receivables: $1,314,828
Sales Tax Receivable: $357
Inventories: $472,221
Prepaid Expenses: $36,220
Property, Plant & Equipment: $1,037,996
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $3,315,323 

LIABILTIES
Trade Payables: $757,875
Sales Tax Payable: $32,010
Income Tax Payable: $77,805
Current Portion Of Bank Loan: $310,819
Remaining Bank Loan: $106,063
Deferred Tax Liability: $122,022
Total Liabilities: $1,406,594

Asset/Debt Ratio: 2.36:1

Revenue
Sales: $10,699,117
Cost: $9,476,007
Gross Profit: $1,223,110

G&A Expense: $417,951
Bank Interest: $86,837
Total Expenses: $504,788

Income: $718,322
Interest Income: $17,962
Income Tax Expense: $194,476

Net Income: $541,808
Foreign Currency Loss: $439,664

Converted From USD to CAD
$439,664 X 1.25 = $549,580 CAD

Earnings Per Share: $549,580 / 47,426,195 = $0.012 cents



MD&A Highlights

OVERALL PERFORMANCE AND OUTLOOK

The outlook and profitability for the coming year remains strong and the Corporation expects to continue to generate positive free cash flow during the fiscal year-end 2018 and, as it accumulates cash and reduces its gearing and increases its efficiencies, will continue to look at investment in related business opportunities in South Africa; a country which many now regard as one with a very positive outlook for 2018 following its recent change of President.

The fiscal year ended 31 October 2017 saw the Corporation recover from significantly reduced sales between mid-2015 to mid-2016, when depressed global commodity prices affected the Corporation’s customers negatively, which was reflected in one customer closing down for 7 months of the year and another reducing demand by 50%

Revenue for the year ended October 31, 2017 was $10,669,117 (2016 $4,703,528) a $5,965,589 127% increase, and the Corporation returned to profitability with net comprehensive income for year ended October 31, 2017 of $439,664 (2016 net comprehensive loss $162,065) a $601,729 favourable variance. The results reflect the previously reported turnaround from increased demand with sales remaining strong.

During 2016, the Corporation commissioned a new, and more efficient, calcining facility, which began to produce saleable product during Q2, 2016. The new facility reduced operating costs and improved margins and profits as demand also increased. Management believes it is in a stronger position with Quantum being one of a few suppliers of a low volatile reductant, a situation, which has allowed the Corporation to emerge as a dominant player in South Africa

Operations generated $587,509 in cash during the year ended October 31, 2017 (2016 used $11,722) as the Corporation recovered from 8 months of depressed sales and demand for their product, which started in Q3, 2015.

The bank loan bears interest at 10.25% per annum, matures on January 7, 2019, and is secured by the Company’s furnace acquired with the proceeds from the loan. The bank loan is repayable in blended monthly payments of Rand 391,624 ($27,690 translated at October 31, 2017 exchange rate). During the year ended October 31, 2017, the Company incurred interest expense totaling $86,837 (2016 – $71,721).

UPDATE ON UGANDAN CLAIM AGAINST KILEMBE MINES LIMITED

In August 2006, Canaf, then known as Uganda Gold Mining, announced the termination of any further investment into its Kilembe Copper-Cobalt Project in Uganda. Since 2007, the Corporation has been engaged in an Arbitration with Kilembe Mines Limited, (“KML”), whereby the Corporation seeks general damages, special damages and costs of the Arbitration from KML for breach of contract.

The legal work, carried out my MMAKS Advocates, Kampala, against KML is at no cost to the Corporation, but any award in favor of the Corporation will be distributed to both MMAKS and Canaf. Despite the fact that the claim against KML Corporation remains active, the Corporation is unable to give an indication of either the quantum or any likely date by which the Arbitration will be concluded.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Group earns $552,815 (U.S.) in Q1 2018

2018-03-28 14:49 MT - News Release

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR Q1 2018

Canaf Group Inc. has released its financial statements, and management discussion and analysis for the three-month period ended Jan. 31, 2018.

The corporation is very pleased to confirm continued positive results for the quarter, which demonstrate the continued strong performance of the corporation's South African businesses.

Revenue for the quarter increased to $3,273,213 (U.S.); an increase of 9.4 per cent compared with the same quarter last fiscal year, and up 45 per cent from the previous quarter ended Oct. 31, 2017. During the quarter, the corporation recorded a net comprehensive income of $552,815 (U.S.) (2017 $198,221 (U.S.)) and adjusted earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization of $238,961 (U.S.) (2017 $569,300 (U.S.)).

The corporation expects demand to further increase for Q2, 2018, as demand for Quantum's product remains strong in South Africa.

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or on the company website.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized anthracite.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Crazy how cheap this company trades at. Their clients are both blue chip companies, the coking coal industry prices are still at near record highs, along with the South African Rand. On top of that, it says that CAF will have a 40% revenue increase in the MD&A. 

Canaf Group Inc Q1 2018 Financial Results + Management Highlights
(All Information Taken From SEDAR)

Price: $0.11
Common Shares: 47,426,195
Options/Warrants: Nil
Insider Holdings: 15,391,328 or 32.5% as per www.Sedi.ca
Website: www.canafgroup.com

Financials (All in US Dollars – Should Be Converted into CDN Dollars for accurate value)

ASSETS
Cash: $394,520
Trade Receivables: $2,678,248
Sales Tax Receivable: $17,942
Inventories: $895,361
Prepaid Expenses: $31,114
Property & Equipment: $1,172,010
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $5,189,196 USD

LIABILITIES
Trade & Other Payables: $2,211,185
Income Tax Payable: $119,979
Current Portion Of Bank Loan: $310,819
Remaining Portion Of Bank Loan: $85,760
Total Liabilities: $2,727,743

Asset/Debt Ratio: 1.9:1

Q1 2018 Sales
Revenue: $3,273,213
Quarterly Net Income: 552,815 USD - $707,440 CAD

Q1-Q4 2017 Sales
Revenue: $10,699,117
Yearly Net Income: $439,664 USD - $562,640 CAD

Management Discussion Highlights From Q1 2018

OVERALL PERFORMANCE AND OUTLOOK

The results above shows the sale recovery and demand of the Corporation’s product which started in Q3, 2016. Sales for the three month period ended January 31, 2018 increased by 45% in comparison to the previous quarter and is expected to increase by a further 40% in Q2, as more confidence returns to the markets. (Page 5)

The outlook and profitability of the Corporation remains strong and the Corporation expects to continue to generate positive free cash flow during the fiscal year-end 2018 and, as it accumulates cash and reduces its gearing and increases its efficiencies, will continue to look at investment in related business opportunities in South Africa, a country which many now regard with a very positive outlook

The three month period ended 31 January 2018 saw the Corporation continue to recover from significantly reduced sales between mid-2015 to mid-2016, when depressed global commodity prices affected the Corporation’s customers negatively.

Revenue for the three month period was $3,273,213 (2017 - $2,991,706) a $281,507, 9% increase, and the Corporation returned to profitability with net comprehensive income for three month period ended January 31, 2018 of $552,815 (2017 - $198,221) a $354,594, 179% favourable variance. The results reflect the previously reported turnaround from increased demand with sales remaining strong.

During the quarter, Southern Coal experienced a further increase in demand from its customers, in comparison to that of Q4, 2017 and the Corporation can confirm that Q2, 2018 will reflect a further increase to Southern Coal’s maximum capacity.

The Corporation also remains focused on completing a Broad-Based Black Economic Empowerment (“B-BBEE”) transaction for Southern Coal, by mid-June 2018. The B-BBEE is a form of economic empowerment initiated by the South African government with the goal to distribute wealth across as broad a spectrum of previously disadvantaged South African society as possible. A new partner has been identified and initial terms of the agreement, which will remain much the same as the previously agreed transaction, will most probably be announced by the end of April 2018. The Corporation remains confident that it will achieve its B-BBEE goals during the current fiscal year and we remain optimistic of the opportunities that will arise from such a transaction.

The Corporation reported net income o f $187,126 (2017 - $197,691) a $10,565 unfavourable variance of over the previous period. The reduction in GM and profit are due to increased feedstock costs in Q1 and a one month delay in the corresponding sale price increase, a general increase in maintenance cost and investment into B-BBEE training projects in Q1 which represent approximately 75% of the projected annual spend for B-BBEE

The Corporation has an agreement to lease premises for its coal processing plant in South Africa for a term of ten years, expiring on December 31, 2020. The agreement offers the Corporation, in lieu of rent, feedstock coal to be delivered to its adjacent premises, which it purchases at market price. Should the Corporation decide to purchase feedstock coal from an alternative supplier which the lessor is otherwise able to provide, then a monthly rent of Rand 200,000 ($16,819) is payable. To date, the Corporation has not been required to pay any rent for the premises as it has continued to purchase feedstock coal from the landlord.

The bank loan bears interest at 10.25% per annum, matures on January 7, 2019, and is secured by the Company’s furnace acquired with the proceeds from the loan. The bank loan is repayable in blended monthly payments of Rand 391,624 ($32,934 translated at January 31, 2018 exchange rate)). During the three month period ended January 31, 2018, the Company incurred interest expense totaling $Nil (January 31, 2017 – $15,322).


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Group earns $691,115 (U.S.) in six months

2018-06-28 14:56 ET - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR Q2 2018

Canaf Group Inc. has released its financial statements, and management discussion and analysis for the six-month period ended April 30, 2018.

The corporation is pleased to confirm continued positive results for the period in line with expectations.

Revenue for the six-month period ended April 30, 2018, increased to $8,698,426 (U.S.), an increase of 34 per cent compared with the same period last fiscal year, which generated a net comprehensive income of $691,115 (U.S.) (2017: $434,934 (U.S.)).

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or the company's website.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized anthracite.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Group Inc.(CAF.V) Q2 2018 Results. Financials + MD&A
All information can be found at www.sedar.com

Price: $0.11
Common Shares: 47,426,195
Warrants/Options: 0
Website: www.canafgroup.com

Financials (All In US Dollars)

ASSETS
Cash: $315,407
Trade Receivables: $3,604,555
Sales Tax Receivable: $3,091
Inventories: $418,389
Prepaid Expenses: $20,028
Property, Plant & Equipment: $953,801
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $5,315,272 

LIABILITIES
Trade & Other Payables: $2,296,780
Sales Tax Payable: $17,689
Income Tax Payable: $129,439
Bank Loan(Due Jan 2019): $271,611
Total Liabilities: $2,715,519

Asset/Debt Ratio: 1.96:1

Six Month Performance(Q1 & Q2 2018)
Sales: $8,698,426
Net Income: $691,115 USD

Net Income for 2017(Q1-Q4): $541,808 USD

Earnings per share in 2018:
$691,115USD X 1.31 CAD(June 29th 2018) / 47,426,195 = $0.019 cents CAD

Earnings per share over 6 quarters:

$1,232,923 X 1.31 CAD /47,426,195 = $0.034 cent CAD

MD&A Highlights

Revenues for the six months were $8,698,426 (2017 - $6,482,459) a 34% increase, and the Corporation continues to be profitable with gross profits of $703,169 (2017 - $684,905) a 2.7% increase and net income for six month period ended April 30, 2018 of $449,880 (2017 - $429,652) a $20,288, 4.7% increase. While revenues and gross margin have grown, increased cost of sales produced smaller gross margin percentages, 2018 8.1% (2017 10.6%).

The reduction in the gross margin is mainly due to a major maintenance project during the period. The Corporation expects to continue to operate profitably into Q3 and Q4, however Revenue is expected to drop, due to a reduction in demand caused primarily by one of Southern Coals main customers’ internal coke breeze coming back online.

The outlook and profitability of the Corporation remains strong and the Corporation expects to continue to generate positive free cash flow during the fiscal year-end 2018 and, as it accumulates cash and reduces its gearing and increases its efficiencies, will continue to look at investment in related business opportunities in South Africa and neighbouring countries.

The Corporation’s B-BBEE transaction for the sale of 30% of Quantum’s shares in Southern Coal remains on track to be completed during the current fiscal year. Following the termination of the initial agreement announced on 20 February 2018, a new B-BBEE partner has been identified and initial terms of the agreement, which will remain much the same as the previously agreed transaction, are expected to be announced during Q3.

Sales from the Corporation’s South African coal processing business are substantially derived from two customers and as a result, the Corporation is economically dependent on these customers. The Corporation’s exposure to credit risk is limited to the carrying value of its accounts receivable. As at April 30, 2018, trade receivables of $3,604,555 (October 31, 2017, $1,314,828) were due from these customers and were collected subsequent to period-end.

The bank loan bears interest at 10.25% per annum, matures on January 7, 2019, and is secured by the Corporation’s furnace acquired with the proceeds from the loan. The bank loan is repayable in blended monthly payments of Rand 391,624 ($32,359.89 translated at April 30, 2018 exchange rate)). During the six month period ended April 30, 2018, the Corporation incurred interest expense totaling $19,909 (April 30, 2017 – $29,658).

Expenses for the six months were $304,980 (2017 - $237,288) an increase of $67,692, 29%, primarily due to increased costs relating to the B-BBEE program

General administrative and finance expenses for the six month period were $285,071 (April 30, 2017 - $207,630) an unfavourable variance of $77,441, primarily due to increased involvement in South Africa’s B-BBEE program and increased activity resulting in higher management fees and office expenses. Additional detail of general and admin expenses can be found in the table below.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Couple solid news releases this week, looks like their changing the company name and diversifying into other industries. The company earnings will continue at this scale, so smart thing to do. 1 in every 100-120 small caps with market caps of less than $20 million are ever that this level. Check out PHO.T, was the same way back in 2013, look at it now.

*Canaf Group to sell 30% of unit for $1.7M*

2018-07-06 10:44 MT - News Release


Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES B-BBEE TRANSACTION FOR SOUTH AFRICAN SUBSIDIARY

Canaf Investments Inc., formerly known as Canaf Group Inc., has provided the terms of its new broad-based black economic empowerment (B-BBEE) transaction for its South African subsidiary, Southern Coal (Pty.) Ltd.

As part of Southern Coal's continuing B-BBEE transformation program, Amandla Amakhulu (Pty) Ltd. (AAM), a 100-per-cent black, privately owned company incorporated in South Africa, has agreed to acquire 30 per cent of the issued shares of Southern Coal, from Canaf's wholly owned subsidiary, Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., for the value of 18 million South African rand (approximately $1.7-million (Canadian)).

Quantum will in return receive cumulative, redeemable preference shares in AAM in the amount of the purchase price, 18 million rand (approximately $1.7-million (Canadian)). These preference shares shall provide preferential dividends, until redeemed by AAM. These dividends will be secured by an irrevocable direction from AAM to Southern Coal to pay Quantum such dividends from any distribution to AAM. The transaction will close by Aug. 31, 2018.

Christopher Way, chief executive officer of Canaf, states: "The signing of this important agreement to sell 30 per cent of Quantum's shares in Southern Coal, confirms our intention to ensure that Southern Coal achieves the required B-BBEE level for the current financial year. We remain focused on securing new long-term contracts for the existing business and also continue to look at diversification opportunities in South Africa and its neighbours."

In addition to this transaction, Southern Coal can confirm that it remains on track in ensuring that all other areas of its B-BBEE transformation plan, including its enterprise, socio-economic, skills, and supplier and development programs, are fully invested in, so to ensure that the company reaches its desired level.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high carbon, devolatized anthracite. As of July 3, 2018, Quantum agrees to sell 30 per cent of its shares in Southern Coal for the net consideration of 18 million rand; the transaction will close by Aug. 31, 2018.

About Southern Coal

Southern Coal produces calcined anthracite, a product used primarily as a substitute to coke in sintering processes. Southern Coal produces calcined anthracite by feeding washed anthracite coal through a rotary kiln, at temperatures between 900 and 1,100 C; the volatiles are driven off and the effective carbon content increased.

Southern Coal's two largest clients are African leaders in steel and ferromanganese production. Southern Coal operates near Newcastle, KwaZulu-Natal, where Quantum's three kilns operate; the majority of Southern Coal's feedstock anthracite is supplied from local anthracite mines in KwaZulu-Natal.

We seek Safe Harbor.



*Canaf Group changes name to Canaf Investments
*
2018-07-03 18:11 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF GROUP INC. ANNOUNCES NAME CHANGE TO CANAF INVESTMENTS INC.

Canaf Group Inc. will be changing its corporate name to Canaf Investments Inc., effective July 5, 2018. At the opening of trading on July 5, 2018, the common shares of the company will commence trading on the TSX Venture Exchange under the new name and Cusip No. 13682P102, and will continue trading under the same symbol CAF.

Shareholders holding share certificates in the name of Canaf Group can request replacement certificates with the new corporate name, but new certificates are not required and will not be automatically issued. There will be no consolidation of capital in connection with the change of name.

The change of name has been implemented to better represent the corporation and further meets the requirements of the corporation's new jurisdiction of British Columbia, which was approved in the last annual general meeting.

About Canaf Group Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 100 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized anthracite.

We seek Safe Harbor.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Group appoints Williams to board, as CFO

2018-07-19 07:57 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES APPOINTMENT OF DIRECTOR AND CFO

Canaf Investments Inc., formerly known as Canaf Group Inc., has appointed Rebecca Williams as a director and chief financial officer effective today.

Rebecca, based in the UK, qualified with the Chartered Institute of Management Accounting in 2009 following a first class honours degree in Accounting and Finance from the University of Warwick, United Kingdom. Having spent 8 years progressing her accounting career with the rail industry, Rebecca diversified into corporate transformation having led divestment programmes and functional restructuring.

Rebecca joins Canaf at a time where the Corporation is looking to diversify and expand; her locality to the rest of the board, coupled with her ambition, enthusiasm and expertise will benefit the Corporation and its future plans.

The Corporation also confirms the resignation of Derick Sinclair as Chief Financial Officer and director. Christopher Way, CEO stated, "Derick leaves his position on the board, and as CFO, after having acted as Canaf's interim CFO, following the sudden passing of Zeny Manalo earlier in the year. In the short time Derick has been with Canaf, he has delivered some positive changes, and we are pleased to know that he will remain available to the Corporation as a consultant when required."

About Canaf

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX-V Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100% of Quantum Screening and Crushing (Pty) Ltd., ("Quantum"), a South African based company that owns 100% of Southern Coal (Pty) Ltd., ("Southern Coal"), a company that produces a high carbon, de-volatised anthracite. As of 03 July 2018, Quantum agrees to sell 30% of its shares in Southern Coal for the net consideration of R18million; the transaction will close by 31 August 2018.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2018 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Forgot to continue posting on this thread, but I got side tracked when attacks came at me from skeptics and angry posters on the TNA.V and AXM.V threads I started. Well if you look at those now, anyone that bought over the last year made very good money on each other. 

CAF has had a spectacular year, but it had not moved up despite having several major things happen plus NAV increase. So really your buying this stock at a very low multiple. Year end results came out today.

Year	Revenue($USD)	Profit/Loss $USD)	Assets ($USD)	Liabilities ($USD)	Asset/Liability Ratio	Net Asset Value ($USD)
2007	$6,193,884	-$721,465	$7,203,120	$4,822,980	1.49	$2,380,140
2008	$9,038,397	-$2,639,324	$3,134,842	$3,336,654	0.94	-$201,812
2009	$4,561,417	-$539,609	$3,270,899	$3,239,579	1.01	$31,320
2010	$11,807,383	$551,552	$3,734,633	$3,006,923	1.24	$727,710
2011	$13,336,725	$574,766	$3,704,897	$2,673,936	1.39	$1,030,961
2012	$10,882,074	$126,169	$4,029,063	$2,871,933	1.40	$1,157,130
2013	$14,969,633	$557,797	$4,141,224	$2,426,297	1.71	$1,714,927
2014	$13,257,224	$201,330	$3,597,561	$1,681,304	2.14	$1,916,257
2015	$9,156,927	-$285,218	$3,512,225	$1,881,186	1.87	$1,631,039
2016	$4,703,528	-$162,065	$2,729,318	$1,260,344	2.17	$1,468,974
2017	$10,699,117	$439,664	$3,315,232	$1,406,594	2.36	$1,908,638
2018	$14,673,658	$298,144	$4,774,437	$1,178,597	4.05	$3,595,840


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Q1 2019 results will be out next month which should give us a better update. But below is the news from year end results(out today) along with news last month about how the bank debt they had since 2014 is now paid and it saves them a good chunk of cash every month. Key here is the diversification plan they have in mind and establishing a diversified revenue/profit source can alter this companies value significantly. 



January: 

Canaf's Southern Coal repays 14 million rand term loan

2019-01-21 10:03 MT - News Release


Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES FULL REPAYMENT OF TERM LOAN AND AWARD OF B-BBEE RATING

Canaf Investments Inc.'s majority-owned South African subsidiary, Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., has fully repaid a term loan. Southern Coal has also been awarded a level 4 broad-based black economic empowerment (B-BBEE) rating.

On Jan. 7, 2019, Southern Coal made its final payment for the 14-million-rand loan from ABSA bank, which was drawn down in February, 2015. Repayment of this loan now releases Southern Coal from monthly instalments of approximately 392,000 rand (approximately $37,000 (Canadian) or $28,000 (U.S.)), which the corporation plans to allocate to future diversification or expansion projects.

On Jan. 21, 2019, further to the corporation's announcement on Aug. 15, 2018, Southern Coal was awarded a level 4, B-BBEE rating. Christopher Way, chief executive officer of Canaf, states, "Achieving a level 4 rating is a proud achievement for Southern Coal and now frees up the company's ability to engage in long-term agreements with existing and new potential customers."

The achievement of both the repayment of debt and the award of a level 4 B-BBEE rating further strengthens the corporation's financial and strategic position, as it looks at new investment and expansion opportunities.

About Canaf Investments Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's registered office is in Vancouver, B.C., Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 70 per cent of Southern Coal.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


February:

Canaf Investments earns $623,884 (U.S.) in fiscal 2018

2019-02-28 08:24 MT - News Release


Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR YEAR ENDED 31 OCTOBER 2018

Canaf Investments Inc. has released its financial statements, and management discussion and analysis for the year ended Oct. 31, 2018.

For the year, revenue increased to $14,673,658 (U.S.) from $10,699,117 (U.S.) the previous year, and the corporation recorded a net profit of $623,884 (U.S.) in comparison to $541,808 (U.S.) the previous year. Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization for the year was recorded at $1,028,094 (U.S.) or approximately $1.35-million.

Christopher Way, chief executive officer, states: "The annual results reflect another solid performance from the corporation's majority owned subsidiary, Southern Coal. During they year we successfully completed a strategic and important Broad-Based Black Empowerment transaction and we are now a cash-flow-positive business with zero long-term liabilities. The corporation will continue to focus its attention at making efficiencies within its South African business, as well as looking for new markets and diversification opportunities."

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or the company's website.

About Canaf Investments Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's registered office is in Vancouver, B.C., Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 70 per cent of Southern Coal.

About Southern Coal

Southern Coal produces calcined anthracite, a product used primarily as a substitute to coke in sintering processes. Southern Coal produces calcined anthracite by feeding washed anthracite coal through rotary kilns, at temperatures between 900 and 1,100 degrees centigrade; the volatiles are driven off and the effective carbon content increased.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Investments Inc. 2018 Year End Results. Financials + MD&A
Ending October 31st 2018. All information can be found at www.sedar.com

Q1 2019 result will be released end of March 2019.

TSXV Symbol: CAF - OCTBB Symbol: CAFZF

Price: $0.09
Common Shares: 47,426,195
Insider Holdings: 12,304,085 or 26% - Majority Owned By CEO & Family
Warrants/Options: 0
Website: www.canafgroup.com

Financials (All In US Dollars)

ASSETS
Cash: $552,351
Trade Receivables: $1,240,730
Sales Tax Receivable: $4,559
Inventories: $836,551
Prepaid Expenses: $21,896
Property & Equipment: $868,059
Due From Non-Controlling Interest: $1,250,290
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $4,774,437 (2017 - $3,315,232)

LIABILITIES
Trade Payables: $1,088,227
Income Tax Payable: $11,958
Bank Loan: $78,412 - Paid Jan 2019 as per the company press release
Total Liabilities: $1,178,597 (2017 - $1,406,594)

Asset/Debt Ratio: 4.05:1

2018 Performance
Sales: $14,673,658
Gross Profit: $1,171,328
Net Income: $298,144

Canaf Investments has added $737,808USD ($959,150CAD @ 1.30 Exchange) in net income over the last 8 quarters, established new business relationships with the acquisition of their BBEEE certificate that took a long time to receive, are diversifying the company as per the MD&A below, yet the price is still where it was two years ago, thus the price/earnings ratio is also very low. It says below in the MD&A that shareholders equity was pegged at $4.6 million CAD, which is today’s current market cap value. Almost all companies on the TSX/TSXV/CSE trade far beyond this value, thus giving Canaf an even bigger discount for no reason. Read all MD&A information below as there are numerous things happening with the company in 2019. There were also one time expenses such as BBEEE and company name change that increased expenses just for 2018.

MD&A Highlights (Management Discussion)

The Corporation reports another strong year of sales and earnings with revenues for the twelve months of $14,673,658 (2017: $10,699,117) a 37.1% increase, and gross profits of $1,171,328 (2017: $1,223,110) a 4.1% decrease. Net income for the year increased 15.1% to $623,884 (2017: $541,808).

An important achievement of the Corporation during the year was the sale of 30% of Quantum’s shares in Southern Coal for 18 million Rand, which enabled, and contributed, to Southern Coal achieving a Level 4 Broad-Based Black Economic Empowerment (“B-BBEE”) rating. Achieving this rating will enable Southern Coal to engage in long-term supply contracts with its customers. The Corporation can confirm that long-term (24 month) contracts with both its existing main customers should be renewed during Q2 and Q3, 2019.

During Q1 2019, the Corporation is pleased to confirm that a trial load of its calcined product was delivered to a new potential and significant customer. Trials will be ongoing into Q2 2019, and should this convert to an ongoing supply, the Corporation feels that there is potential to return to the revenue levels of the year ended October 31, 2018.

The Corporation expects to continue to operate profitably into 2019, however management expects revenues to be significantly reduced in comparison to the year ended October 31, 2018, mostly due to global pressure on the steel and manganese markets, which subsequently filters back to demand for Southern Coal’s product.

While revenues and net income have grown, gross margin suffered as Southern Coal experienced increased costs of production primarily due to increased cost of its anthracite feedstock material. The Corporation expects its gross margins to remain squeezed into next year. In addition to pressure from suppliers, the Corporation carried out major essential maintenance and re-commissioning during the year on one of its old calcining plants.

During Q1 2019, Southern Coal made its final payment for the 14 million Rand loan from ABSA bank, which was drawn down in February 2015. Repayment of this loan now releases Southern Coal from monthly installments of approximately 392,000 Rand (approx. C$37,000 or US$28,000), which the Corporation plans to allocate to future diversification or expansion projects. As of January 2019, the Corporation has zero long-term liabilities.

Whilst the Corporation reports another profitable and financially positive year, the board can confirm that it is actively looking for new opportunities that will offer long-term growth potential for shareholders, be it related to its existing anthracite calcining operation in South Africa or another new, and un-related, sector. With zero long-term debt, a strong balance sheet, and a cash flow positive business in South Africa, the Corporation believes it is in a good position to do so. In the meantime, the Corporation will continue to grow its shareholder’s equity, which as of October 31, 2018, stands at approximately $3.5 million (C$4.6 million).

BROAD-BASED BLACK ECONOMIC EMPOWERMENT TRANSACTION (B-BBEE)

As part of Southern Coal’s B-BBEE transformation program, Amandla Amakhulu (Pty) Ltd, (“AAM”), a 100% black, privately owned, and ringfenced, company incorporated in South Africa, acquired 30% of the issued shares of Southern Coal, from Canaf’s wholly owned subsidiary, Quantum, for the value of 18 million Rand. The financial effective date for the transaction is 01 August 2018. Quantum in return received cumulative, redeemable preference shares in AAM in the amount of the purchase price. These preference shares shall provide preferential dividends, until redeemed by AAM. These dividends will be secured by an irrevocable direction from AAM to Southern Coal to pay Quantum such dividends from any distribution to AAM.

CLAIM AGAINST KILEMBE MINES LIMITED

In August 2006, Canaf, then known as Uganda Gold Mining, announced the termination of any further investment into its Kilembe Copper-Cobalt Project in Uganda. Since 2007, the Corporation has been engaged in an arbitration with Kilembe Mines Limited, (“KML”), whereby the Corporation seeks general damages, special damages and costs of the arbitration from KML for breach of contract. The legal work, carried out by MMAKS Advocates, Kampala, against KML is at no cost to the Corporation, but any award in won by MMAKS efforts will be distributed to both MMAKS and Canaf. Despite the fact that the claim against KML Corporation remains active, the Corporation is unable to give an indication of either the quantum or any likely date by which the arbitration will be concluded.

Revenue for the year was $14,673,658 (2017: $10,699,117), 37.1% increase due to high demand for Southern Coal's calcine product from both of its main customers. Sales for the year-end October 31, 2019 are expected to reflect a significant reduction in comparison to the current year, assuming no new customers are secured. The expected reduction in sales is primarily down to global uncertainties in the steel and manganese markets that Southern Coal supplies in to. Despite the expected reduction in sales, management can confirm that it is working on ensuring that gross margins improve by implementing efficiencies in Sothern Coal’s operations.

Expenses for the year were $587,312 (2017: $504,788) an increase of $82,524, 16.3%, primarily due to increased costs relating to the B-BBEE program ($75,573) and necessary legal and administrative charges in relation to the Corporations name and jurisdiction changes in Canada, offset by reduced interest on the bank loan. The Corporation incurred extra management and consultant fees due to the passing of its previous CFO, Zeny Manalo as well as transitional costs associated with the appointment and resignation of Derick Sinclair, and appointment of Rebecca Williams as CFO during the year. The Corporation does not expect any further extra ordinary management or consultant fees going forward. Additional details of general and admin expenses can be found in the table below.

Finance Cost for the year were $27,853 (2017 $86,837) a favorable variance of $58,984 (68%) as a result of nearing the end of the loan period.

At October 31, 2018, the Corporation had cash of $552,351 (October 31, 2017: $453,609) and working capital of $1,477,490 (October 31, 2017: $1,098,726). Surplus cash and cash equivalents are deposited in interest accruing accounts. Working capital components include cash in current or interest bearing accounts, trade and other receivables, sales tax receivable, inventories and prepaid expenses and deposits, trade and other payables, sales tax payable, income tax payable, and current portion of long-term debt. Trade receivables and trade payables are expected to increase or decrease as sales volumes change


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Investments earns $187,367 (U.S.) in Q1

2019-03-26 09:53 MT - News Release


An anonymous director reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR Q1 2019

Canaf Investments Inc. has released results of its financial statements, and management discussion and analysis for the three-month period ended Jan. 31, 2019.

Revenue for the quarter was recorded at $2,419,633 (U.S.) with a net income of $187,367 (U.S.) or $249,521 (Canadian) (2018 -- $187,126 (U.S.)) and an adjusted earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization of $319,241 (U.S.) (2018: $176,680 (U.S.)).

The corporation expects sales to remain as similar levels throughout the rest of the year, whilst it continues to explore opportunities to invest in new projects.

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or the company's website.

About Canaf Investments Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's head office is in Vancouver, Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing, a South African-based company that owns 70 per cent of Southern Coal.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

EPS_Investor said:


> Canaf Investments earns $187,367 (U.S.) in Q1
> 
> 2019-03-26 09:53 MT - News Release
> 
> ...


Half cent earnings while we wait for the diversification plan, financials are squeaky clean and we are trading at 2-3 times earnings based on the last 11 quarters, unreal


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Canaf Investments Inc. Q1 2019 Results. Financials + MD&A
Ending January 31st 2019. All information can be found at www.sedar.com

TSXV Symbol: CAF - OCTBB Symbol: CAFZF

Price: $0.09
Common Shares: 47,426,195
Insider Holdings: 12,304,085 or 26% - Majority Owned By CEO & Family
Warrants/Options: 0

Financials (All In US Dollars)

ASSETS (Jan 31 2019)
Cash: $591,414
Trade Receivables: $1,521,001 
Sales Tax Receivable: $463
Inventories: $622,443
Prepaid Expenses: $22,965
Property & Equipment: $870,984
Interest Bearing Borrowings: $1,287,458
Intangible: $1
Total Assets: $4,916,729 

LIABILITIES
Trade Payables: $745,700
Sales Tax Payable: $37,844
Income Tax Payable: $84,206
Total Liabilities: $867,750 

Asset/Debt Ratio: 5.67:1 

Q1 2019 Performance
Sales: $2,419,633
Gross Profit: $329,519
Net Income: $187,367
Foreign Currency Gain: $401,214
Total Net Income For Q1: $588,581

2017 Net Income(after currency exchange & taxes): $439,664 USD
2018 Net Income(after currency exchange & taxes): $298,144 USD
2019 Q1 Net Income (after currency exchange & taxes): $588,581 USD
Total Net Income Added In 11 Quarters: $1,326,389 or $1,750,833 based on 1.32 exchange

MD&A Highlights

Whilst the Corporation reports another profitable and financially positive quarter, the board can confirm that it is
actively looking for new opportunities that will offer long-term growth potential and stability of sales for
shareholders, be it related to its existing anthracite calcining operation in South Africa or another new, and unrelated, sector.
With zero long-term debt, a strong balance sheet, and a cash flow positive business in South Africa, the Corporation believes
it is in a good position to do so.

Sales for the first quarter of 2019 were low compared to the previous quarter in 2018 at $2,419,633 (2018:
$3,273,213), a 26% decline, however gross profits grew to $329,519, compared with $248,562 in the same quarter in
2018, a 33% increase. Net income for the quarter remained static at $187,367 (2018: $187,126), but increased from
$108,996 the previous quarter. Despite sales reducing during the quarter, gross profit margin increased due to discounted feed material being
purchased during the period as well as savings made through acquisition of machinery, which subsequently reduced
rental costs for the Corporation. The Corporation expects profit margins to reduce next quarter, and remain
squeezed throughout the rest of the year, as Southern Coal continues to manage increased input costs.

The Corporation expects revenues to be reduced in comparison to the year ended October 31, 2018, mostly due to
global pressure on the steel and manganese markets, which subsequently filters back to demand for Southern Coal’s
product. During Q1 2019, the Corporation is pleased to confirm that a trial load of its calcined product was delivered to a new
potential, and significant, customer. The Corporation hopes to finalise a second trial during Q2 and Q3, and should this convert to an ongoing 
supply, the Corporation feels that there is potential to return to the revenue levels of the year ended October 31, 2018.

During Q1 2019, Southern Coal made its final payment for the 14 million Rand loan from ABSA bank, which was
drawn down in February 2015. Repayment of this loan now releases Southern Coal from monthly installments of
approximately 392,000 Rand (approx. C$37,000 or US$28,000). As of January 2019, the Corporation has zero
long-term liabilities.

As part of Southern Coal’s B-BBEE transformation program, Amandla Amakhulu (Pty) Ltd, (“AAM”), a 100%
black, privately owned, and ringfenced, company incorporated in South Africa, acquired 30% of the issued shares
of Southern Coal, from Canaf’s wholly owned subsidiary, Quantum, for the value of 18 million Rand. The
financial effective date for the transaction is 01 August 2018.

Quantum in return received cumulative, redeemable preference shares in AAM in the amount of the purchase price.
These preference shares shall provide preferential dividends, until redeemed by AAM. These dividends will be
secured by an irrevocable direction from AAM to Southern Coal to pay Quantum such dividends from any
distribution to AAM. Dividends were declared during the first quarter of $135,441.52

Expenses for the quarter were $119,276 (2018: $167,892) a reduction of $48,616, 41%, although not separately
reported in Q1 of 2018 there are a significant amount of increased costs in relation to BBEEE compared to Q1 of
this financial year.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Great news from CAF today. Use the profits from the coking coal sales and deploy it into real estate. Company trades below a 5X P/E with a clean balance sheet and their NAV is lower than the market cap. People will wake up soon because small caps like this don't really exist, very rare.

Canaf Investments registers South African subsidiaries

2019-04-15 10:50 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

CANAF ANNOUNCES NEW SOUTH AFRICAN SUBSIDIARIES

Canaf Investments Inc. has registered new South African subsidiaries as part of its growth and diversification strategy.

Canaf has registered a new wholly owned South African subsidiary, Canaf Investments Pty. Ltd., which wholly owns Canaf Estate Holdings Pty. Ltd.

The new subsidiaries have been registered as part of the corporation's strategy plans, with the intention of creating a diverse corporation focused on sustainable and long-term growth sectors within South Africa. Canaf Investments Pty. will be used to act as a holding company for new South African investment companies.

CEH will be used to invest in properties primarily within the suburbs of the old Johannesburg CBD; an area that is currently benefiting from significant investment and regeneration projects. The corporation sees investment in real estate in these suburban areas as an opportunity to acquire properties that should experience significant capital growth, whilst yielding healthy rental returns. Examples of major projects close to CEH's target area include Jewel City, Maboneng and Victoria Yards, and one of the major funds to invest in the area is Divercity, http://divercity.co.za.

The vision for CEH is to acquire, redevelop and hold properties targeting the student and affordable housing market, with the goal to purchase enough critical mass to uplift the entire area, thereby growing the capital value of the properties in the area.

The Corporation can also confirm the acquisition of CEH's first investment of approximately $150,000, which is expected to yield a 20-per-cent return when fully occupied. Funding is sourced organically through existing cash reserves and local lenders. Canaf plans to develop further opportunities using similar sources of capital.

About Canaf Investments Inc.

Canaf is a public company listed on the TSX Venture Exchange. Canaf's registered office is in Vancouver, B.C., Canada, with subsidiary offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African-based company that owns 70 per cent of Southern Coal.

We seek Safe Harbor.

© 2019 Canjex Publishing Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

CANAF ANNOUNCES FINANCIAL RESULTS FOR Q3 2019

2019-09-24 15:32 MT - News Release

Mr. Christopher Way reports

Canaf Investments Inc. has release its financial statements and management's discussion and analysis for the nine-month period ended July 31, 2019.

Revenue for the nine-month period ended July 31, 2019, increased to $7,680,313 (U.S.), an reduction of 37 per cent compared with the same period last fiscal year, which generated a net comprehensive income of $571,399 (U.S.) (2018: $635,258 (U.S.)). Third quarter alone generated revenue of $3,422,222 (U.S.) and a net comprehensive income of $267,206 (U.S.). The corporation expect sales to remain strong in fourth quarter 2019.

For more details and discussion on the results, the financial statements and management's discussion and analysis can be viewed on SEDAR or the company's website.

About Canaf Investments Inc.

Canaf's registered office is in Vancouver, Canada, with offices in the United Kingdom and South Africa. Canaf owns 100 per cent of Quantum Screening and Crushing Pty. Ltd., a South African company that owns 70 per cent of Southern Coal Pty. Ltd., a company that produces a high-carbon, devolatized (calcined) anthracite. Canaf also owns 100 per cent of Canaf Investments Pty. Ltd., a South African company that owns 100 per cent of Canaf Estate Holdings Pty. Ltd., a real estate investment company focused on suburban property in Johannesburg.

We seek Safe Harbor.


Crazy how this stock has done nothing over the last couple years. Based on the last 8 quarters, over $0.03 CAD in earnings was added and the price is at a 10 year low with books at their best in over a decade. I guess one issue with small caps is that people can't sort the 1 good stock from the 99 bad ones. But eventually these plays get discovered. Again, see track record on TNA, AXM and KUB, all winners on this board. Not because I pump, but because I research the heck out of these companies. As long as the company makes money and NAV grows every quarter, then stock will continue to go up.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, very few are willing to do the homework that you do EPS.


----------

